# Gpuz - Ati 7790 bug



## Boombastik (Sep 11, 2013)

Test with drivers 13.4 13.8 and 13.10
All same results.
When i have mozilla firefox open (last version)
And i am in youtube and listen a song with latest version of flash player, when i open gpu-z my system hangs and i must press reset button.
In simple words when a flash video plays in mozilla (with or without hardware acellaration) , when i try to open gpu-z my system hangs. (ati 7790oc gigabyte).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2013)

Problem found and fixed in next release. Nice bug report. Thanks!


----------



## Boombastik (Sep 12, 2013)

Thnx and soz for my English. I will wait for next release


----------



## DeoDomuique (Sep 17, 2013)

First of all, this bug is not exlusive to 7790. It happens on my 7950, likewise. 

When I was seeing a video on my player, there was over 50% chance to completely freeze my PC. I thought it was related to the fact that the player was using DXVA.

Now it happened again ( v. 0.7.3 ) while Firefox was using my GPU on a site. 

As it seems it's likely to happen if anything is using the GPU the moment I open GPUZ. 

Please, report if you truly fix it this time 'cause I got really scared and GPUZ has been uninstalled for good.

Currently I'm on Windows 8.1 Pro x64 with drivers 13.10 beta.

Incidentally, I'd like to report that since you mentioned "better AMD GPU utilization reporting" a few versions ago, GPUZ acts exactly like Catalyst Performance Monitor... I mean, it reports GPU utilization mostly when the card is running in 3D clocks. Meanwhile, when the card is being used lightly in idle clocks ( 300Mhz ), GPUZ is barely reporting anything. Before you "fixed" this, the reporting even in idle clocks seemed better, like Process Explorer. Process explorer can report the light, constant 2-3% GPU utilization in idle clocks, when I see a video in XVID format ( no DXVA/501Mhz ), for instance... GPU-Z seems dead in this case...

In short:

Before the "fix" GPUZ = Process Explorer
After the "fix" GPUZ = Catalyst Performance Monitor

Unless Process Explorer's reporting is nonsense and inaccurate, but light constant utilization sounds normal; I don't know what to say.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2013)

DeoDomuique said:


> Now it happened again ( v. 0.7.3 ) while Firefox was using my GPU on a site.



Must be a different issue. The problem with HD 7790 was that the GPU has changed some registers and GPU-Z was probing some really old registers (R200 times) during startup, that causes the HD 7790 GPU to crash when it's playing back video.

I'll do some testing on HD 7950 w/ Firefox. We are talking about YouTube videos for example?


----------



## Boombastik (Sep 17, 2013)

DeoDomuique said:


> First of all, this bug is not exlusive to 7790. It happens on my 7950, likewise.
> Please, report if you truly fix it this time...



I have 2 pc's with 7790 and this version of gpu-z fixed this issue.


----------



## dojik (Oct 8, 2013)

Boombastik said:


> Test with drivers 13.4 13.8 and 13.10
> All same results.
> When i have mozilla firefox open (last version)
> And i am in youtube and listen a song with latest version of flash player, when i open gpu-z my system hangs and i must press reset button.
> In simple words when a flash video plays in mozilla (with or without hardware acellaration) , when i try to open gpu-z my system hangs. (ati 7790oc gigabyte).



Same problem with ASUS Radeon HD 6850 DirectCU without OC.
Driver ver. 13.9
Win 8 x84
Firefox ver. 24.0
Flash ver. 11.8.800.168
GPU-Z 0.7.3

Pls fix it


----------

